# Spice for Beef?



## giggler (Oct 26, 2019)

Spice for Beef?


What spices go best for beef?


I think always that thyme goes good with Chicken..


But about beef?


I don't like Sage very much as it always reminds me of Jimmy Dean's pork Sausausage for breakfast..


I have never tried Rosemary, ever...


I use bay leafs all the time, but I don't think they have any flavour really.


I guess this is a Personall Preference really, like so much in life.


But Dear list, what do Y'all use?


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2019)

Generally, every herb you've listed except sage, goes well with beef. Bay leaves take more cooking time to extract their flavor. They are generally used in stews and braises.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2019)

I agree with Andy; I especially like rosemary and bay leaves with a braised chuck roast. Btw, to see if your bay leaves have flavor, put one in a cup of water and heat it to boiling in the microwave. Let it cool a bit and taste it.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 26, 2019)

The one flavor I can't do without with beef is *garlic*. Some may argue about it being a spice or an herb, or vegetable, I don't care. *Garlic* is mandatory with beef in my book, it's as necessary as salt and pepper.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> The one flavor I can't do without with beef is *garlic*. Some may argue about it being a spice or an herb, or vegetable, I don't care. *Garlic* is mandatory with beef in my book.


Garlic is mandatory for just about every savory dish in my book. I thought it was a given


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 26, 2019)

I just like plain ol' freshly cracked black pepper on beef....and kosher salt.  Garlic is good too, but most times I just use s and p.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2019)

It's a spice that isn't used a lot, but I like it with beef: juniper berries.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 26, 2019)

For traditional Texas BBQ, which is beef, salt and pepper is all that is used. 

But, I also like garlic with mine -- SPG. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2019)

Question, Eric - what cut of beef are you referring to? Steak? Chuck? Brisket? How do you want to cook it?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2019)

I had a whole listing for you and accidently erased them
  I'm gonna give them again
  I hate when I erase 20 minutes worth of work.
These are not the only flavors that work with beef, just what I can remember off hand.

Herbs for beef:
Basil
Bay leaves
Boquet Garne
Cilantro
Celery leaves
Dill weed
Parsley
Rosemary
Sage
Summer Savory
Thyme

Spices for beef:
Anise 
Caraway seeds
Cloves
coriander
Fennel
Ginger
Juniper berry
Mustard seed
Pepper (blak, white, rose)
Chili powder
Paprika
Smoked paprica

Veggies for beef:
Artichoke
Avocado
Bean sports 
Broad beans
Brussel sprouts
Baked beans
Bamboo shoots
Bean Sprouts
Beats
Brocoli
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Carrots
Fava beans
Garbonso beans
Garlic cloves
Green beans
Horserdish
Mushrooms
Onion
Rutabaga
Parsnips
Peppers, fresh and drird
Potatoes
Sun chokes
Sweet potato
Tomatoes and tomato products
Wasabi
Watercress
Water chestnuts

Other good things with beef:
Anchovie paste
Au Jus
Duxelles
Duck sause
Oyster sauce
Prepared yellow mustard
Stone ground brown mustard
Dijon mustard
Spicy mustard
Soy sauce
Mayonaise
Mole' sauce
Loqid smoke
Worcestershire sauce
Magii
A1 Stek sauce
Tobasco sauce
Mornay sauce
Bechemel sauce
Alfredo sauce
Mushroom and onion gravy
Sauce tomat
Espaniole sauce
Chedfar cheese sauce
Guacamole
Herb enriched flour
Teryaki marinade
Salsa
Cheese Whiz
Many kind of cheeses

Well, tat is all I can think of right now.  Hope it inspires.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2019)

I have this list in my files. I can't remember where it came from because I didn't make a note of it. To whom it may concern: My apologies in advance if this was your post. I hope this helps.

Food Seasoning

Beef
Bay leaf, cayenne, chili, curry, dill, ginger, mustard, paprika, marjoram,
oregano, parsley, rosemary, thyme.

Pork
Allspice, basil, cardamom, cloves, curry, ginger, marjoram, mustard,
oregano, paprika, parsley, rosemary, sage, savory, thyme.

Lamb
Basil, cardamom, curry, dill, mace, marjoram, mint, oregano, paprika,
rosemary, turmeric.

Poultry 
Allspice, anise, bay leaf, cayenne, curry, dill, ginger, marjoram, mustard,
nutmeg, paprika, parsley, pepper, sage, savory, tarragon, thyme.

Fish 
Allspice, anise, basil, bay leaf, cayenne, chives, curry, dill, fennel,
ginger, marjoram, nutmeg, oregano, paprika, parsley, tarragon, thyme.

Fruit 
Allspice, anise, cinnamon, cloves, curry, ginger, mace, mint, nutmeg,
pepper.

Vegetables

Green Beans Dill, marjoram, nutmeg, oregano.

Beets Allspice, nutmeg.

Broccoli Mustard, nutmeg, sage.

Carrots Dill, nutmeg, parsley, rosemary, thyme.

Cucumbers Basil, dill, parsley.

Eggplant Oregano, parsley.

Mushrooms Garlic, sage.

Peas Marjoram, mint.

Potatoes Chives, cumin, dill, fennel, garlic, mace, parsley, rosemary, tarragon.

Squash Cardamom, ginger, nutmeg.

Tomato Allspice, basil, cloves, cumin, fennel, marjoram, oregano, parsley.

Rice Chives, cumin, curry, nutmeg, parsley, saffron, turmeric.

Herbal Combinations
Herbs can be combined for specific foods. Having premixed combinations on hand speeds cooking and helps assure consistent quality. Some combinations have special names. They can be added directly to the food or wrapped in cheesecloth and removed before serving. The following are suggested herb blends. (Assume equal parts unless specified.)

Food - Seasoning Blend

Egg: Basil, dill weed (leaves), garlic, parsley.

Fish: Basil, bay leaf (crumbled), French tarragon, lemon thyme, parsley
(options: fennel, sage, savory).

Poultry: Lovage, 2 parts marjoram, 3 parts sage.

Salad: Basil, lovage, parsley, French tarragon.

Tomato sauce: 2 parts basil, bay leaf, marjoram, oregano, parsley (options: celery leaves, cloves).

Vegetables: Basil, parsley, savory.

Italian: Basil, marjoram, oregano, rosemary, sage, savory, thyme.

Barbecue: Cumin, garlic, hot pepper, oregano.

Fines herbes: Parsley, chervil, chives, French tarragon (sometimes contains
a small amount of basil, fennel, oregano, sage or saffron).

Bouquet garni: Bay leaf, 2 parts parsley, thyme. The herbs may be wrapped in cheesecloth or the parsley wrapped around the thyme and bay leaf.

Herb butter One stick unsalted butter or margarine; 1 to 3 tablespoons dried
or margarine: herbs or 2 to 6 tablespoons fresh herbs (any herb or spice may be used); 1/2 teaspoon lemon juice; and white pepper. Combine ingredients and mix until fluffy. Pack in covered container and let set at least one hour.

Vinegar: Heat 1 quart vinegar in an enamel pan, pure it into a vinegar
bottle, and add one or several herbs (4 oz. fresh marjoram, sage,
tarragon or thyme). Do not let the vinegar boil. Refrigerate for two
weeks before using. Any type of vinegar may be used, depending
on personal preference.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> It's a spice that isn't used a lot, but I like it with beef: juniper berries.


+1 Isn't used a lot? I buy it at the bulk food store and usually have a 250 g jar in the house. I tend to use it quite a bit......hmmm...wonder why that might be????


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> +1 Isn't used a lot? I buy it at the bulk food store and usually have a 250 g jar in the house. I tend to use it quite a bit......hmmm...wonder why that might be????



I did ponder writing "not used much outside of Scandinavia".


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow...  love these lists! 

Have two friends who are constantly asking me what to put with certain things -  so now I have a list which I will print off and hand to them!  

 Thanks guys!


----------

